# Ron Silver: RIP



## Blake Bowden (Mar 15, 2009)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,509076,00.html


----------



## nick1368 (Mar 16, 2009)

Didn't realize he was 62...even though I might not have agreed politically what he had to say, he usualy had a thought provoking thought...or made you think about the issue at least.


----------

